# Rcia



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

So who has gotten certified?? Is it worth it to get certified?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The only RCIA I know that offers certs is the Roof Cleaning Institute of America started by a friend of mine in the industry. Since this is in the pressure washing section, i am assuming that is what you mean.

I'm not a big believer in certifications other than from a marketing standpoint. The reason being, there is more than one effective way to do anything. If you have no experience roof cleaning the RCIA is a great place to start. The bottom line is, the information is available on the internet and here (I know, I posted it) but you would have to do some searching. Chris has it all in one spot with many roof cleaners to support you so I think it could be money well spent. In the end, you still have to get out and do a few to gain experience, but this can shorten your learning curve.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We are certified.I believe that it does seperate you from the herd.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah that what I thought it would be good from a marketing point of view and separate from the herd.
I don't mind the small cert fee but I'm not looking forward to 100 or so posts required on the site.(and it will cut into my PT time)
And PP we've talked before about cleaning products and you enlightened me


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm also certified. The 100 posts can come pretty quick. Good luck.


----------

